# Blazer buttons!



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Anyone switch out the standard ones for their own?

Only associational (College, military, club, etc.) or do you go for "fun" ones as well? (I think it would be pretty funny to take the Golden Fleece buttons from a Brooks blazer and put them on one from J. Press... :icon_smile_big What about monogrammed ones? Too egocentric?

Preferred makers?

Ben Silver is a big one...

Their "School of Hard Knocks" is pretty clever.

Anyone tried ? Carries a bunch of corporate buttons, for people who really love their jobs, I guess... 

A , for instance.

J. Press .

For .

For your cousin the . 

Replacement buttons. (I'm starting to think that they may be the blazer button producer for a lot of companies...)

There's also Benson & Clegg of London, I suppose. Any others?

**Edit:*

These "Carpe Diem" ones (supposedly from , being re-sold here) seem pretty interesting, too!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Great Find!*

My mother was an Anderson, and I wear the Anderson Kilt when Scottish Country Dancing. About ten years ago, I ran across a set of Ben Silver custom buttons with the Anderson crest at a BS outlet that was (at that time) near Myrtle Beach. I think they were a total of $25.00. The set included three jacket buttons and six sleeve. I wear them on a BB 3/2 blazer.
Tom


----------



## nmcheese (Dec 8, 2008)

I recently went the other direction and turned a blazer into a dark blue jacket with some horn buttons from Britex - inexpensive and very quick shipping.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I have two blazers with enamel alma mater buttons from Ben Silver. I have two other blazers that are begging for something nice from Benson & Clegg.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

Dann-Online has some nice sets in the Blazers page of their site.
https://www.dann-online.com/clothing/dannclothingmain.htm


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

just picked up my blazer today actually that i switched to silver buttons from the usual gold. nothing crazy tho.


----------



## MHF (Feb 26, 2009)

nmcheese said:


> I recently went the other direction and turned a blazer into a dark blue jacket with some horn buttons from Britex - inexpensive and very quick shipping.


Which color did you choose, and how do you like the finished product?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I recently put gray MOP buttons on one of my blazers, and I like the look a lot. It's a bit more classy and understated than gilt buttons, IMO. I got the buttons from a guy at Styleforum who sells them.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

A vintage sighting of the Ben Silver "School of Hard Knocks" button (second from the right, second row) from a 1967 Sports Illustrated article (via The Ivy League Look). The shotshell button (from old Abercrombie & Fitch) in the middle of the first row also looks pretty interesting... anyone still do shotshell blazer buttons? Supposedly Tiffany used to do blazer buttons... any idea if that's still the case?


----------



## nmcheese (Dec 8, 2008)

Re: MHF

I chose the dark brown horn buttons - in my opinion it makes the jacket feel more understated/casual. Over on this coast there's a generally lower level of dress formality, so the brass seemed a bit too loud.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

katon said:


> Supposedly Tiffany used to do blazer buttons... any idea if that's still the case?


According to one of their sales folks, the answer is no.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Benson and Clegg? meh!









Now that's the ticket.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah, _that_ was what did those Russian spies in.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

fishertw said:


> My mother was an Anderson, and I wear *the* Anderson Kilt when Scottish Country Dancing.


Sidebar: The Anderson kilt? Last time I looked Tom there were at least a dozen different Anderson tartans. The paternal great grandfather of my closest friends in Sweden was an Anderson of Wester Ardbreck, hence my interest/knowledge.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

katon said:


> The shotshell button (from old Abercrombie & Fitch) in the middle of the first row also looks pretty interesting... anyone still do shotshell blazer buttons?


https://www.etsy.com/listing/493310...search_type=handmade&ga_page=&order=&includes


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/493310...search_type=handmade&ga_page=&order=&includes


This is kinda bad-ass. Wouldn't want to mess with someone who had a blazer full of these...


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Those shotshell buttons would be very easy to make I believe.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Anderson*



Earl of Ormonde said:


> Sidebar: The Anderson kilt? Last time I looked Tom there were at least a dozen different Anderson tartans. The paternal great grandfather of my closest friends in Sweden was an Anderson of Wester Ardbreck, hence my interest/knowledge.


Earl-- I realize that there are quite a number of Anderson tartans. Mine is one which I had made from the swatch samples that were available for order at a local Scottish shop. The kilt was ordered from a kiltmaker in Scotland. It was only identified as "modern" Anderson in the sample book. My affiliation with this tartan is more a function of what was available at the time that I needed a kilt for Scottish Country dance, than of substantial research as yours seems to be.
Thanks, Tom
perhaps I should have said "an Anderson kilt" rather than "the Anderson kilt".


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice set of buttons for an American sportsman. What is your source of supply. Thanks, Old School


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

katon said:


> A vintage sighting of the Ben Silver "School of Hard Knocks" button (second from the right, second row) from a 1967 Sports Illustrated article (via The Ivy League Look). The shotshell button (from old Abercrombie & Fitch) in the middle of the first row also looks pretty interesting... anyone still do shotshell blazer buttons? Supposedly Tiffany used to do blazer buttons... any idea if that's still the case?


I'm starting to like that contrast sailboat in the center. Is that one that is still produced?


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> I'm starting to like that contrast sailboat in the center. Is that one that is still produced?


Not sure. Those were offered by Old Buttons of New York, which went around finding antique buttons for re-use on blazers.

In other button fun news, Waterbury Button apparently has a range of and a set of .


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Nothing too special about these buttons other than the fact that I liked them better than the buttons that came on my thrifted New Castle & York blazer. The jacket that I stole them from was double breasted so I have some extras!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
 ...and YoungClayB, you have indeed been blessed with a good and fruitful harvest this season!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm loving this thread. Mine are Holland and Sherry cloisonne (camera busted, will post when I get a new one). Joe Tradly posted some superb George Washington buttons sometime back, which made me envious. JT, please post again if you happen on this thread.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Sure. It's not a great picture, but:










These are from Waterbury.

JB


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Joe Tradly said:


> Sure. It's not a great picture, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Fabulous!


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

katon said:


> Taken Aback said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to like that contrast sailboat in the center. Is that one that is still produced?
> ...


Another option might be to check with Tender Buttons of New York. They seem to do something very similar to what Old Buttons used to do, and supposedly have a very extensive selection of old blazer buttons.


----------



## medPtrad (May 4, 2008)

Joe Tradly said:


> Sure. It's not a great picture, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A completely lovely button. A must have for a fellow Virginian.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

I have seen both shotshell blazer buttons and cufflinks in Kevin's Catalog https://www.kevinscatalog.com/. However, their current catalog only lists the cufflinks. Suggest you call them to ascertain whether or not they carry the blazer buttons.


----------



## scudracer (Jun 28, 2010)

I am looking for shotshell buttons for a navy blazer project. If anyone knows where to get some, kindly post some information. Thank you very much!


----------

